# I kept taking chances and it may have paid off



## Tim (Nov 7, 2012)

I am using blue top (which probably means nothing) Chinese generic, with a gold diamond on the bottle, the box is completely white, no print at all and there is more white powder per vile then I have ever seen. I went with a friend of a friend as I could not afford the US pharma type. The way that I can tell pretty quickly is that hgh turns my white hair black ( hair color restoration) weird - anyone else?  I just finished some completely worthless/counterfeit Kigs (I wonder what I was injecting into myself). Has anyone considered three doses a day; morn, before workout, and an hour or so after workout?  Has anyone reconstituted with B complex instead of bac water?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2012)

have you done a blood test??  private med labs are all over


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2012)

liquid b12 should be able to be used instead of BAC but it wont last.  It will degrade pretty quickly, after 5-7 days id toss it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 7, 2012)

Your fake  hgh is prolly HCG


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Your fake  hgh is prolly HCG



yea, easily could be.


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2012)

HGH is a sketchy subject. I wouldn't touch it unless it was by a well known, trusted supplier that tests 

HDH


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 8, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Your fake  hgh is prolly HCG



X2.........


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2012)

Turning white hair black, uh no it don't I'm 44 and still got my greys.


----------



## PFM (Nov 8, 2012)

Been on 100% legit HGH for almost a year, no indication of reversing my grays of 49 years.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have read other hgh discussions that talk about gray hair reversal.  I have been gh for over a 1.5 years no such luck.  I have gotten many of the other positive benefits though.


----------

